# E-mtb manoeuvring, trials, handling and control



## NIMROD23 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hey guys having never ridden an e-mtb apart from a few laps around a carpark at the local shop, how do people find the handling characteristics at slow speed climbing switchbacks and performing manuals through sections or wheelies up step ups, bunny hops etc Im hoping to purchase my levo in october and without a possible test ride Im not sure what to expect out on the trails.


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

Well, the weight is definitely present and the chainstay length is generally long. So for this kind of things it will be worse.

That said the latest models tend to have a more playful geometry. 

I'm not sure what choice you have but if in 2015 the Levo was unique it's no more true now and there are many alternatives.


----------



## NIMROD23 (Jul 11, 2017)

With the 2018 e genius scott model they are reporting much shorter chain stays im not sure about the levo though, Im hoping the compromise wont be such a big factor in overall fun


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Dude, they are tanks! Manual, yes but tug like heck. Bunny hop, yes maybe as high as a coke can! You will have fun.


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

NIMROD23 said:


> Hey guys having never ridden an e-mtb apart from a few laps around a carpark at the local shop, how do people find the handling characteristics at slow speed climbing switchbacks and performing manuals through sections or wheelies up step ups, bunny hops etc Im hoping to purchase my levo in october and without a possible test ride Im not sure what to expect out on the trails.


The Bulls, Haibikes, Turbo Levos & Powerflys I've demoed are "more planted" as delivered. Takes more effort on your part to get those tires in the air.

Just add a volume reducer (or 2 if necessary) at both ends & readjust desired sags to get more pop. Just like any other FS Mtb.

Tight uphill switchbacks can be challenging if too-much assist selected. ON-OFF-ON-OFF... assist because of inconsistency in applied pedal torque can create balance & loss-of-traction issues when you don't want them.

My solution is low-enough gear for me with minimal assist. For example, on my Powerfly with Bosch CX, I may be using Sport mode to climb steep stuff, but will drop to Tour or Eco mode before switchbacks so I have better balance & control pedaling thru 'em in bottom gears.

If it can keep you riding or riding MORE ... go for it! 

Catfish ....


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Moto
For those of us that are new to Mt bikes, tell us more about the relationship between sag, volume reducers and suspension pop.
What percentage of travel do you set the sag front and rear?
My haibike came with fork volume reducers but did not realize that they are available for the shock
High road


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

NIMROD23 said:


> Hey guys having never ridden an e-mtb apart from a few laps around a carpark at the local shop, how do people find the handling characteristics at slow speed climbing switchbacks and performing manuals through sections or wheelies up step ups, bunny hops etc Im hoping to purchase my levo in october and without a possible test ride Im not sure what to expect out on the trails.


 Thinking it will be difficult at best. Bike weight? 50-55lbs? Wheelies and bunnyhops? Good luck with that idea. Tested a haibike 500 w at an event, tank like.


----------



## Bmiller71 (Oct 29, 2013)

leeboh said:


> Thinking it will be difficult at best. Bike weight? 50-55lbs? Wheelies and bunnyhops? Good luck with that idea. Tested a haibike 500 w at an event, tank like.


I have a friend who can wheelie and manual his no problem.


----------



## trlrdr (Apr 11, 2006)

I was new last yr but handling and control was not the issue i had i was getting pedal strikes and blew out my pedal from my crank so after a little thinking i went to a shorter length arm and adjusted my lean angles in corners keeping the bike a little more upright if im pedaling and problem solved ive been riding mtn bikes for 25 + yrs and the other thing i found is that the flat bar sucked i put a fat earl riser bar on it with a 110 stem with a slight rise i think 5deg. It changed the feel of the bike completely its so much easier to go fast on but thats me not everyone has that issue but controls on your bike make a huge difference get yourself comfortable on the bike then adjust your riding style because you will fing yourself pedaling where you wouldnt on a non Ebike ,my Levo Turbo rocks , its certainly addictive .


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

highroad 2 said:


> Moto
> For those of us that are new to Mt bikes, tell us more about the relationship between sag, volume reducers and suspension pop.
> What percentage of travel do you set the sag front and rear?
> My haibike came with fork volume reducers but did not realize that they are available for the shock
> High road


OOPS, sorry I missed this. I had surgery on my arm on Aug.1st. There are new videos by GMBN that explains & shows you how to add 'em to shock & fork.

Shock video is here, fork video here.

Catfish ...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Good question. I’ll respond more tomorrow. 5 years ago, they were all bad with flex frames, unsupported suspensions and 55 lbs.

Now they are better and I got to try 45 lb Mondrakers with new stuff.

Your upper body will develop and gain the needed strength after a month.


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

Climbing a tight, technical, steep switchback is the most amazing feeling on a good ebike. It's not the speed, but the ease.


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

Climbing a tight, technical, steep switchback is the most amazing feeling on a good ebike. It's not the speed, but the ease.

An ebike on the highest boost mode is like adding three gears to the low end.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Bmiller71 said:


> I have a friend who can wheelie and manual his no problem.


 OK, there's that. Bunnyhop? Vids please.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

EricTheDood said:


> Climbing a tight, technical, steep switchback is the most amazing feeling on a good ebike. It's not the speed, but the ease.


 Works well on a 30 lb pedal bike too, just saying. Not trying to derail, really. Power assist aside, there have got to be places where the weight is a huge drawback? Like logs, 1 foot ledges and step ups? Most of the e bikes are 45-55lbs? Vs a mt bike of say 28-32 lbs? For those of you who ride both on the same trail, mt bikes have an advantage in some areas? Some trails? Issues with the e bike in tight spots? Any issues with a surge or off/on nature of the pedal assist?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

The only issue I have maneuvering an emtb is where to ride! That is why I currently don't own one. You have to start all your maneuvers early as the handling is not nearly as quick. It's a lot more upper body work out as well. This was on Levo's.


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

leeboh said:


> Works well on a 30 lb pedal bike too, just saying. Not trying to derail, really. Power assist aside, there have got to be places where the weight is a huge drawback? Like logs, 1 foot ledges and step ups? Most of the e bikes are 45-55lbs? Vs a mt bike of say 28-32 lbs? For those of you who ride both on the same trail, mt bikes have an advantage in some areas? Some trails? Issues with the e bike in tight spots? Any issues with a surge or off/on nature of the pedal assist?


You'd definitely notice the weight. Some people have drawn parallels to downhill bikes from 10-15 years ago. That's accurate except they don't sit as high and don't feel like a pogo stick.

They can handle flowy trails with jumps just fine, although I find it more fun to ride those on a normal MTB like my Hightower.

Slow speed obstacles are hit or miss. The power assist kicks in almost instantly but takes about 1/2 a second to cut out. That can be a problem if the trail/obstacle requires precision.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Flowy trails? I saw a picture of one once. Mostly rocks, roots, trees and rocks, small rocks, boulders and car sized rocks here in MA. Precision? yup, lots of that needed on my locals.


----------

